
IPad has more than 10.000 apps in AppStore - edragonu
http://ipadcounty.com/ipad-has-more-than-10-000-apps-in-appstore/
======
c1sc0
I never expected the disconnect between developers & normal people to be so
huge w.r.t. the iOS ecosystem. Obviously normal people are massively voting
with their dollars in favor of Apple, yet the only thing devs seem to be doing
is bitching about Apple's policies.

~~~
DenisM
You're only seeing the 1% that's bitching, the rest of developers are busy
working.

------
scrame
And I bet they're all just BOFFO!

